# Fuel filter Water separator



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Was at the dealer today and had the car on the rack. The fuel filter is located under the air skirt on the passenger side of the car. In my opinion its in a terrible location for the fact that has to be drained periodically. To drain it you have to jack the car up and remove the skirt which is the length of the car. Its located to the rear of the car right in front of the rear tire. No access door which would help. So in order to keep from loosing pulling power for the hills you should drain it when you get a oil change. Water in the filter is a bad combo. I drive a semi and I drain my water filter once a week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

(I posted this in another thread but posting here too) I have had diesels for a while but never had a "water in fuel" issue. Maybe it's because I generally buy from high volume stations.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just wondering whats the service interval for the fuel filter on the diesel? curious how often one would need to remove the under panel to access the filter.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

2 year of Maintenance free service. They should drain it for you whenever you schedule that.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

mattjt21 said:


> 2 year of Maintenance free service. They should drain it for you whenever you schedule that.


That only allows for 2 services per year, which basically means your oil changes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There is a fuel filter life display in the same section that shows oil life. It seems as if mine is on track for well outside the free service range. I would guess it will call for replacement at 40K-ish


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> There is a fuel filter life display in the same section that shows oil life. It seems as if mine is on track for well outside the free service range. I would guess it will call for replacement at 40K-ish


Very cool, thanks for posting this.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Does anyone have a part number for the fuel filter? I'm having trouble locating it. I'm getting a couple oil filters and drain plug seals to have on hand and I'd like to get a fuel filter as well.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's 22937279 for anyone wondering.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Just wondering whats the service interval for the fuel filter on the diesel? curious how often one would need to remove the under panel to access the filter.





boraz said:


> GM literature says to replace at 30,000 miles.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/39193-fuel-filter-maintenance-2.html#post610561


----------

